# battery issue draining 6 percent in 11 minutes



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

my battery in cm7 was great in cm9 i charge it to 100 in 11min its drained 6 percent i have sync turned off notifications screen brightness is all the way down ive calibrated the battery background services set to 0 anybody have any ideas of what could be causing this


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

id suggest waiting for a couple of days and see if the battery is the same


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

I just discovered couple days ago that my battery drains even when the TP is completely off.
(It was shut down from the moboot menu)
Drained from 100% to about 20% in 10 days


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

lifeisfun said:


> I just discovered couple days ago that my battery drains even when the TP is completely off.
> (It was shut down from the moboot menu)
> Drained from 100% to about 20% in 10 days


are you sure it has been shut down? even after selecting shut down from the moboot menu, the device would restart on its own. also, have you applied the battery fix zip file? (can't be found from dalingrin's thread cyanogenmod 9 alpha 0 for touchpad

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## danillll (Jan 21, 2012)

There is something wrong, mine used 6% in 4-5 hours standby, with wireless on.
I noticed a big difference after i reset the battery stats, i suggest to go and install batter calibration app from the market (free) and follow the instructions to reset your battery stats.
Onemore thing, make sure you dont have a running app that's eating the cpu while in sleep...


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

detdett said:


> are you sure it has been shut down? even after selecting shut down from the moboot menu, the device would restart on its own. also, have you applied the battery fix zip file? (can't be found from dalingrin's thread cyanogenmod 9 alpha 0 for touchpad
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


This was still on CM7 and yes I'm 100% positive that it was OFF since when turned on it booted to HP logo and then moboot menu.
It wasn't totally discharged either (20% left)


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i tried the battery calibration once im going to try that again ive also noticed that my wifi bars are constantly moving just curious if anyone elses is doing this or if this could be part of my problem wifi works perfect though


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

andylap said:


> i tried the battery calibration once im going to try that again ive also noticed that my wifi bars are constantly moving just curious if anyone elses is doing this or if this could be part of my problem wifi works perfect though


the wifi bars on my touchpad move as well even when it's stationary. It's normal as reception fluctuates with wifi connection

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I seem to get the same with my battery im lucky to get 7hours use if i use it on and of all day, i tryed all the above suggestions but im now trying juice defender, will update later. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

7 hours of use is plenty on a full charge, the Touchpad specs list 8 hours, so you're close enough.

A loss of 1% battery per hour on standby was the norm for CM7, so losing 6% in 4-5 hours is close enough.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I suppose but you gotta think thats no video thats just surfing the net with 50 percent brightness then put to sleep. I reckon with non stop use surfing i would get 4 hours, im sure i got more with cm7. I cant complain as the devs have done a great job especially for an alpha0. 
Cheers. 
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

My log for the last night:



> 22.01.2012 01:03:05 -58mA 67% 3801mV 23.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:08:07 -41mA 67% 3801mV 22.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:13:07 -40mA 67% 3796mV 22.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:18:06 -42mA 67% 3801mV 21.0ºC
> ...


10% in 9 hours Standby. WLAN was on. I think its okay, but could be still to high compared with an ipad or something.
Log for Surfing about a hour:


> 22.01.2012 10:18:05 -179mA 57% 3729mV 19.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:23:05 -645mA 56% 3686mV 20.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:28:05 -692mA 54% 3657mV 21.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:33:05 -700mA 53% 3648mV 22.0ºC
> ...


10% for about a hour, could be better i think.

Edit:
After, another 11 hours of mostly standby (used for maybe 5-10minutes)


> 2012/01/22 22:25:06 -46mA 33% 3595mV 21.0ºC


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to update my post I did an acmeuninstall and a fresh install and now I'm at 11 hours with heavy and moderate use and I still have 34 percent battery left so a fresh install seems to have fixed the problem thanks for the help


----------



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine is like yours too. It's sad if comparing to ipad that was on video call about 3 hours. It used only 30%.


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

Uninstall and fresh reinstall didn't work for me, so I went back to CM7 alpha 2 and I am going to wait for a better alpha or beta build of CM9. No hurry as I have iPad 2 to enjoy, great job CM team for a solid CM7 alpha build.


----------

